# female betta eating her eggs??



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

so my little female betta has been getting HUGE while her little "boyfriend" has been building her a glorious bubble nest, and today for the first time I looked over and saw about 5-10 little whitish opaque things coming out of her, then she ate them!! What does this mean? Is it normal?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Yup its normal and healthy. She's just releasing her eggs, and then properly putting them to use, as well as gaining some protein! My VT Lyra just released like 30 eggs and ate most of them - -" I'm glad she's not eggbound, but come on, such a fatty. 

Anyway yes its healthy, she needs to release them or else she'll become egg-bound, which is unhealthy and can lead to death. The eggs are good for her too!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

omg awesome!! thank you so much! i'm really glad my girls not egg bound also!!


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

thank you , my 3 -4 month crowntail did that the other day i was abit worried but thank you for the info ^^


----------

